# Happy Birthday Steve Kroll!



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 26, 2017)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday and a great year of fun, happiness, and health in the coming year...and beyond.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Steve
I hope your day is filled with
love and happiness.


Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 26, 2017)

Hauoli la hanau Steve, Happy Birthday.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Steve!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday, Steve!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday to you......


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you all for the warm birthday wishes! It's been a very nice birthday. I had Tibetan food for lunch, and tonight I'm eating somewhere called Esker Grove. I've never eaten there, but it sounds fancy and is apparently a James Beard award winner. After that, we're going to the Walker Art Center to watch a film with all the British Arrows Advertising award winners. Should be fun!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 26, 2017)

I don't see you say you are going for a brisk, and at this moment it would be a very brisk,  walk through the Walker sculpture garden.  Here's a pic of the Cherry Spoonbridge we can all share.  I wonder if they light it up at night?

Warmest birthday wishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 27, 2017)

Aaargh....I'm late! Happy belated birthday, Steve.  I saw your birthday dinner and it looks great!  Best wishes for many more wonderful foodie related birthday dinners for you and your loved ones.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm late too... Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Steve.


----------

